# I knew the ladder would fit



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Just one of those days


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Just one of those days


It happens.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Accelerator ? Or close hatch too soon?

I feel bad for you. BUT HEY, glass replacement is covered automatically in Mass, with no deductible (?)


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually happened yesterday. I took off up a hill from a stop and a sprayer I was taken to get fixed rolled back and popped the window out. Galas is covered if you have full insurance in mass. New window Tuesday and new signage on Thursday. The expenses of having a business


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i feel your pain..... had to get new front/rear glass on my truck this summer........oh and 1 right side mirror


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ditch the mini van. Painting company or soccer mom?:jester:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Or single family 1 story home repaint Nitche. HAAAAA


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

that sucks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One reason I like my pickup


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ditch the mini van. Painting company or soccer mom?:jester:


I happen to like my grocery getter. It's so sexy ..... and manly. 

I can't count how many hot babes have hit on me while stopped at a red light.

No, seriously, I *can't *count how many .  :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Ditch the mini van. Painting company or soccer mom?:jester:


Lol I drove a minivan for a while. :thumbup: Picked up the nick name "Minivan Mike" from my friends.  Some still call me that


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I cringed the first time I considered the minivan. We purchase them from another company when they are replacing them (they have 42of these service vans). I pay $1500 each for them with inside fully racked, this is 2007. We have 2 of these and a pickup and all lettered the same. 

I have had every kind of truck and van over the years. This "soccer mom van" fits in the garage and I have no car payments on anything. I guess if my company was small we would just have a pick up truck.

Off to the Patriots game


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Get a nice roof rack.
We get fully shelved mini-vans too.
Driving around empty large trucks makes no sense.
Spend the gas money on marketing or keep it in your pocket.

Wait... you do have a roof rack.


----------

